# Manual Transmission fluid



## iammike2u (3 mo ago)

I have a '16 Versa S and I am replacing the clutch and throwout bearing. My question is this: how many quarts in a manual transmission on a 2016 Versa S? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

2.9 Quarts, Nissan MTF HQ Multi 75W-85 (part number 999MP-MTF00NP) or an API GL-4 75W-85 that meets Nissan spec GLSA7.


----------

